# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Պարահանդես ( Le Bal )

## dvgray

Դիտե՞լ եք  Էթորե Սկոլաի (Ettore Scola) այս ֆիլմը:
Եթե կան դիտողներ, ապա հետաքրքիր է լսել ձեր կարծիքը:  :Smile: 
Իսկ եթե դեռ չեք դիտել, ապա անպատճառ դիտեք: Իսկական արվեստի մի հրաշալի նմուշ է  :Smile: :


Հ.Գ. Չէի ուզենա այս հրաշք ֆիլմը խառնել մեր ցեխ ու ջրին, բայց և այնպես՝
Բավականին ակտուալ կադրեր են  :LOL: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYdzI...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tw2jft6e14

----------


## Ahik

Իսկ ով է ռեժիսորը?

----------

